# first time bacon



## cooch357 (Mar 31, 2014)

I made 50lbs bacon for the first time yesterday. It was beyond awesome. I soaked it in pops brine for ten days. Then in the homemade smoker for a cold smoke for 20 hours. I'll never buy store bacon again.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 31, 2014)

cooch357 said:


> I made 50lbs bacon for the first time yesterday. It was beyond awesome. I soaked it in pops brine for ten days. Then in the homemade smoker for a cold smoke for 20 hours. I'll never buy store bacon again.










              
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Yup there's no going back now. You didn't slice it all yet I hope?


----------



## cooch357 (Mar 31, 2014)

I sliced a meal so far I couldn't resist it any longer. I haven't figured out q view yet and I'll try to work on that. Is there a amount of time I should leave it set before I  slice it?


----------



## smoking b (Mar 31, 2014)

cooch357 said:


> I sliced a meal so far I couldn't resist it any longer. I haven't figured out q view yet and I'll try to work on that. Is there a amount of time I should leave it set before I slice it?


If you can let it be to rest for a few days it will be a lot better


----------



## smoking b (Mar 31, 2014)

Check out this thread

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125263/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post


----------



## cooch357 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks I'll have to have my wife read it also. I don't have a lot of computer smarts if you know what I mean.


----------



## smoking b (Mar 31, 2014)

cooch357 said:


> Thanks I'll have to have my wife read it also. I don't have a lot of computer smarts if you know what I mean.


You're quite welcome  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Looking forward to seeing your bacon


----------

